# L@@K at this



## Drone_pilot (Mar 13, 2005)

a film about the 5.56 and 7.62 Mini gun just look at all that fire power

Minigun

********_Edited by Bomber, put the video on our own server_.*********
Large file 2.88 Mb jeeeeeeeesus!!! its well worth a watch solthum


----------



## mineman65 (Mar 14, 2005)

uzi,  can i have one?


----------



## tam (Mar 14, 2005)

That was outstanding.... every home should have one.


----------



## Drone_pilot (Mar 14, 2005)

in some parts of the film i was thinking Star Wars eat your heart out, i mean it looked like a Star Wars laser was being used.


----------



## npa3 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Holy S$#%t*

anyone got a spare?


----------



## rotorwash (Mar 29, 2005)

For months I sat with one of those cute critters three feet off my left side.  Of course, ours were slowed down from 6,000 rounds a minute to between 1,600 and 2,600.  And remember, for every tracer, there are four rounds you can't see.  It sounds just like a very loud zipper.


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 24, 2006)

Droney I have reduced the file size and edited this video slightly.
Its now only 2.88 Mb but still damn good.

Arcticwolf, I have used the same soundtrack as the F16 video you saw earlier, you should find this has a little more of that acton you requested.


----------



## Reloader (Jan 24, 2006)

Good effort, Bomber - and some frightening firepower! uzi,


----------



## Eagledriver (Jan 25, 2006)

Droney, I've tried everything to get this and I still can't. All I get is an error message. "Invalid menu handle."


----------

